# National Framework Review



## @CNS_IVnurse (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello 
Please may i ask for any interest to be part of the Reference/working group for the project on reviewing the national framework of the Insulin pumps. Happy to send further details on emails or for a call to discuss.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 11, 2020)

@CNS_IVnurse said:


> Hello
> Please may i ask for any interest to be part of the Reference/working group for the project on reviewing the national framework of the Insulin pumps. Happy to send further details on emails or for a call to discuss.
> Many thanks in advance.


I believe you have to have this sort of thing approved by the Admin!


----------



## @CNS_IVnurse (Mar 11, 2020)

Thank you @grovesy I have tried @everydayupsanddowns with hope I can be signposted to the correct group. I have also tried the clinical champions- but have not had any luck. Any help with re-directing me to the appropriate group would be much appreciated.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 11, 2020)

@everydayupsanddowns is not always around. How about contacting on of the Moderators who have Diabetes UK in their tag!


----------



## @CNS_IVnurse (Mar 11, 2020)

grovesy said:


> @everydayupsanddowns is not always around. How about contacting on of the Moderators who have Diabetes UK in their tag!


Really appreciate you acknowledging this email thread thank you, I have just received as we speak an email back from one the clinical champions who will hopefully will be able to support. Again,many thanks @grovesy for not ignoring and not disregarding this ask.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 11, 2020)

That is fine we often get requests from researchers who are un aware, they have to gain approval.  Recently there have been lots of new members who are also unaware that approval is required.


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello @CNS_IVse,

Someone from the clinical champions team should get back to you shortly.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 11, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello @CNS_IVse,
> 
> Someone from the clinical champions team should get back to you shortly.


Sorry Josh DUK I could not remember  your name and could not find the link to members list till after I posted a reply.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 12, 2020)

Glad you were able to make contact *@CNS_IVnurse*


----------



## @CNS_IVnurse (Mar 12, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Glad you were able to make contact *@CNS_IVnurse*


Thanks again. I shall be in touch again.


----------

